# ONCE A YEAR! Amazon Black Friday Deal----30%--50% OFF！



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 25, 2021)

*Timeline: 11/25/21 12:00 AM to 11/26/21 11:59 PM , JUST 48HRS!*
WIFI & Bluetooth & Instant Read Meat &Infrared laser &Wireless bbq thermometer series in Amazon stores will have *30%--50% discounts*!! All shows in Amazon page coupon, just click the coupon besides price list,you can get it！
Not only a good choice for yourself but a good gift for family and friends！Please help us spread this good news, thanks a lot
US friends click here:  https://amzn.to/3gL0Kq2
Canadian friends click here: https://amzn.to/3xlAwT2


*Instant Read thermometer Series:*IHT-1P Waterproof rechargeable Instant read thermometer ----$15.99 with 20% OFF!BG-HH1X BBQGO Digital Meat Thermometer----$9.99 with 50% OFF！BG-HH1C BBQGO Digital Instant Read Thermometer----$6.28 with 40% OFF！BG-HH2P 2 in 1 Dual Probe Digital Food Thermometer----$16.25 with 35% OFF！BG-HH2P 3 in 1 Dual Probe Digital Food Thermometer----$21 with 30% OFF！IHT-2XP Digital Food Thermometer with 1 External Probe----$24 with 20% OFF！IHT-2XP Digital Food Thermometer with 2 External Probes----$28 with 20% OFF！*150FT Bluetooth Thermometer Series：*IBT-4XS bbq thermometer with 4 probes----$36.99 with 26% OFF！IBT-6XS bbq thermometer with 6 probes----$47.99 with 20% OFF！IBT-2X bbq thermometer with 2 probes----$24.29 with 30% OFF！IBT-4XC Waterproof rechargeable bbq thermometer with 4 probes----$41.99 with 30% OFF！IBT-4RT Auto Restore Temp Graphing Smart Grill Thermometer with 4 Probes----$41.99 with 30% OFF！IBT-4XS bbq thermometer with 4 probes----$34.99 with 30% OFF！*WIFI & Wireless meat thermometer Series：*IBBQ-4T WIFI grill bbq thermometer with 4 colorful probes-----$64.99 with 35% OFF！IBBQ-4BW WIFI&Bluetooth grill bbq thermometer with 4 colorful probes-----$83.99 with 30% OFF！ISC-007BW WiFi&Bluetooth BBQ Temperature Controller -----$159.99 with 20% OFF！*Vacuum sealer Series：*Inkbird Vacuum Sealer,Automatic Sealing Machine for Food Preservation-----$45.59 with 20% OFF!Inkbird Vacuum Sealer Machine Kit & 55PCS Food Sealers Bags Combo-----$55.99 with 20% OFF！Inkbird 4 Rolls Vacuum Sealer Bags,11" x 25' 2 Rolls & 8" x 25'------$19.99 with 20% OFF!Inkbird 50 Count 8"x12" Vacuum Sealer food Bags-----$15.99 with 20% OFF！Inkbird 44PCS Vacuum Sealer Sous Vide Set-----------$12.59 with 40% OFF！*Infrared thermometer Series：*-58℉~1022℉ Inkbird Laser Temperature Gun Infrared Thermometer-----19.19 with 20% OFF！-58℉~1382℉ Dual Laser Infrared Thermometer---$31.99 with 20% OFF！*Kitchen Accessories：*Immersion Hand Blender-----$32.19 with 30% OFF!BBQGO Smoke Tube for Pellet Grill-----$11.89 with 30% OFF!BBQGO BG-KT01Butane Torch,Professional Kitchen Cooking Torch----$11.99 with 20% OFF!Heat Resistant Grilling Gloves----$13.86 with 27% OFF!BBQGO Grill Mat, Non-Stick Reusable Barbecue Mat with 3 pics-----$12.79 with 20% OFF!BBQGO Grill Mat, Non-Stick Reusable Barbecue Mat with 5 pics-----$13.99 with 30% OFF!Portable Hard Carrying Case Protective Bag Only for IBT-4XS & IBBQ-4T----$15.19 with 20% OFF!Portable Hard Carrying Case Protective Bag Only for IHT-1P & BG-HH1C----$9.59 with 20% OFF!BBQGO Grill BBQ Gloves 14 Inches----$15.99 with 20% OFF!BBQGO Grill BBQ Gloves 18 Inches----$23.99 with 20% OFF!58" BBQ Grill Cover----$19.19 with 20% OFF!58" BBQ Grill Cover & BG-HH1C----$17.49 with 50% OFF!58" BBQ Grill Cover & bbq gloves----$17.49 with 50% OFF!58" BBQ Grill Cover & BG-HH1C & bbq gloves----$24.99 with 50% OFF!Electric Pepper Grinder----$15.99 with 20% OFF!7Pcs Heavy Duty BBQ Grill Tools Set----$31.99 with 20% OFF!*BBQ Thermometer Combination Series:*6 Probes Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-6XS+ Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P----$51.99 with 35% OFF！4 Probes Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XS+ Storage Carrying Case-----$42.24 with 35% OFF！4 Colorful probes IBBQ-4XS + Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P----$45.49 with 30% OFF！IBBQ-4T with 4 Colorful probes + Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P----$80.50 with 30% OFF！IBBQ-4T with 4 Colorful probes+ Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P+ Storage Carrying Case----$90.99 with 30% OFF！WIFI Sous Vide Precision Cooker + Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P----$66.49 with 30% OFF！4 Colorful probes IBBQ-4T + Non Contact Laser Temperature Gun Thermometers----$77 with 30% OFF！4 Colorful probes IBBQ-4T + Instant Read Meat Thermometer IHT-1S----$94.49 with 30% OFF！WiFi Meat-Thermometer IBBQ-4BW+ 1472℉ Extreme Heat Resistant Grill Gloves ----$93.79 with 30% OFF！Wi-Fi&Bluetooth Meat Thermometer IBBQ-4BW & Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P----$88.39 with 35% OFF！Wi-Fi&Bluetooth Meat Thermometer IBBQ-4BW & IP67 Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1S----$97.49 with 35% OFF！Wi-Fi&Bluetooth Meat Thermometer IBBQ-4BW & -58℉~1022℉ Laser Temperature Gun----$90.99with 35% OFF！


----------



## Wurstmeister (Nov 25, 2021)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH! Y’all simplified my shopping. Just ordered 10 BG-HH1Cs for  stocking gifts for family and the resturant. Great gifts for the Chefs/cooks on your Christmas gift list. 
John


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2021)

What is the fastest instant read out of all the Inkbird and BBQ GO thermometers?  The IHT-1S instant read therm you just gave away to Mike243 is not available by itself?  It seems it ought to be the best one with all the features like the Thermapen but we can't buy it?  I'm confused!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> stocking gifts for family


I'm right with you . The therms make great stocking stuffers .


----------



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2021)

dr k said:


> What is the fastest instant read out of all the Inkbird and BBQ GO thermometers?  The IHT-1S instant read therm you just gave away to Mike243 is not available by itself?  It seems it ought to be the best one with all the features like the Thermapen but we can't buy it?  I'm confused!



IHT-1P is very fast. Love mine. 3-5 second time. Though I think it is faster


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2021)

Steve H said:


> IHT-1P is very fast. Love mine. 3-5 second time. Though I think it is faster


The Thermopro TP-19 rotating screen is a couple seconds but that was the one you had that broke.  Walk into Lowe's now and pick one up without ordering it.  Mine's great after a few years but I want to stick with the rotating screen after having one. The IHT-1S looks to fit my needs but with so many choices and the BBQ GO team within the Inkbird company I have more questions than answers.  There's got to be one that is The Excalibur of all their instant reads.  I wonder why they just gave one away and want reviews when you can't buy it?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2021)

dr k said:


> The Thermopro TP-19 rotating screen is a couple seconds but that was the one you had that broke.  Walk into Lowe's now and pick one up without ordering it.  Mine's great after a few years but I want to stick with the rotating screen after having one. The IHT-1S looks to fit my needs but with so many choices and the BBQ GO team within the Inkbird company I have more questions than answers.  There's got to be one that is The Excalibur of all their instant reads.  I wonder why they just gave one away and want reviews when you can't buy it?



Hmm. Without discrediting Inkbird. With what I saw. I thought the BBQ GO items were a lower quality then their other items. I had the BBQ GO thermometer. And while it did the job. I just had the feeling that it was a lower quality device. Fit and finish wise. Rotating display isn't important to me. I have not had any items from inkbird fail me yet other then a probe that failed due to me.  A excalibur?  Haven't found one yet.


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Hmm. Without discrediting Inkbird. With what I saw. I thought the BBQ GO items were a lower quality then their other items. I had the BBQ GO thermometer. And while it did the job. I just had the feeling that it was a lower quality device. Fit and finish wise. Rotating display isn't important to me. I have not had any items from inkbird fail me yet other then a probe that failed due to me.  A excalibur?  Haven't found one yet.


Found a spec sheet on five Inkbird  instant read at the bottom of this link.  The BBQ go 3 in 1 you recently bought is the fastest so far but there are so many more.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2021)

dr k said:


> Found a spec sheet on five Inkbird  instant read at the bottom of this link.  The BBQ go 3 in 1 you recently bought is the fastest so far but there are so many more.



Lol! Didn't even know that Kurt! I have waaaay too many toys!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 25, 2021)

dr k said:


> What is the fastest instant read out of all the Inkbird and BBQ GO thermometers?  The IHT-1S instant read therm you just gave away to Mike243 is not available by itself?  It seems it ought to be the best one with all the features like the Thermapen but we can't buy it?  I'm confused!


Check the 3 IN 1 probes out. The 2 IN 1 probe is out of stock. The IHT-1S  is not available for sale at present


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Check the 3 IN 1 probes out. The 2 IN 1 probe is out of stock. The IHT-1S  is not available for sale at present
> 
> View attachment 517294


No. No. And why? Sponsor?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 28, 2021)

dr k said:


> What is the fastest instant read out of all the Inkbird and BBQ GO thermometers?  The IHT-1S instant read therm you just gave away to Mike243 is not available by itself?  It seems it ought to be the best one with all the features like the Thermapen but we can't buy it?  I'm confused!


This units is out of stock now, will release it soon.


----------

